# Bay roan mare...breeding options



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Your horse is not a bay roan. She is a grey.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's grey. And it sounds like you're wanting to breed solely for color, which is not a good idea. Bad priorities.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a couple years before I will breed her. I have plenty of time to consider the appropriate stud, while looking into a certain color parameter. Besides that fact that I listed different colors, I am simply asking some of the combinations I could possibly get...It's not an absolute. 

I can't simply dream of a color? 

Her color hasn't really changed from when she was a youngling. She hasn't grayed out at all. I'm not saying all papers are correct, but she is also registered as a bay roan. Her corns stick out, too.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Papers are completely the discretion of the breeder. They dont mean thats what she really is. Your mare is DEFINITALLY a grey and not a roan. She will grey slowly. It usually takes 4 or 5 years for some horses to even start greying but they are still greys. 

I understand wanting a pretty color and that is perfectly fine just dont sacrifice quality in a stud for a pretty color. My brother bred a sorrel to a grulla stallion once because he was a "rare" color and he now has a rank 7 year old brat whos lame because of her confo, however she's a pretty black.

Corns? What do you mean her corns stick out?

Also is she registered and has she been testing for all the diseases her breed could carry? What are your plans for the foal? Do you have the money in case something goes wrong? Do you have the knowledge to train and discipline a foal? What will you do if your mare and foal both die during pregnancy? What has your mare done to warrent having a baby? These are the kinds of things you need to be considering.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

you'll come to realize that on the internet, if you mention wanting a certain color, people will jump all over you.

I can't really help you out with the color genetics, but just wanted to say that I personally think there is nothing wrong with choosing some colors to "dream" for, and then searching for (and researching!) nice, correct, ideally proven studs who are the colors you want.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

She is grey, sometimes they lighten quickly sometimes they go slowly. 
I would worry more about finding a match for the mare and not worrying so much about color. Now if you find a stud that compliments her and is one of the colors you like then go for it, however don't just breed cause he is a " purty colour". Be smart and start saving up for a every possible scenario: death, emergency surgery, US, emergency vet visits, etc. Nothing about breeding is easy.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

also, seeing as your mare is grey. No matter what color the stud there is at LEAST a 50% chance of the foal going grey and covering the color of the foal. So i wouldnt breed for color. Considering that she is grey and we dont know what color she is genetically (what color she would be if the grey didnt cover it) there is no way to guess what colors she will throw. 

The easiest way to consider it is that most animals have a 25% chance of throwing their color unless theyre called homozygous


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SnowCowgirl said:


> *you'll come to realize that on the internet, if you mention wanting a certain color, people will jump all over you.*
> 
> I can't really help you out with the color genetics, but just wanted to say that I personally think there is nothing wrong with choosing some colors to "dream" for, and then searching for (and researching!) nice, correct, ideally proven studs who are the colors you want.


This isn't about being on the internet or off - the objection to breeding on the basis of color will yield the same result, regardless of where the discussion takes place. The issue is not about wanting a particular color, it is about breeding for that color with no consideration to the suitability of the mare, the stud or their suitability of the two as a match to produce the best possible foal (regardless of the coat color).


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

*sigh* At this point, I haven't gotten any positive comments, regardless is she is grey or not, knowing the information would still be nice. Color is just one aspect, not the only aspect. Asking about color is one thing you can ask about breeding because you can't really ask conformation questions possibly without a specific horse in mind. 

Was just curious about combination. Since I won't get what I am looking for here and this thread is not useful, I will be deleting this thread shortly.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Bugaboo said:


> *sigh* At this point, I haven't gotten any positive comments, regardless is she is grey or not, knowing the information would still be nice. Color is just one aspect, not the only aspect. Asking about color is one thing you can ask about breeding because you can't really ask conformation questions possibly without a specific horse in mind.
> 
> Was just curious about combination. Since I won't get what I am looking for here and this thread is not useful, *I will be deleting this thread shortly.*
> 
> Thanks, folks.


Unfortunately, you will find you are unable to do that.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

=_= That's even more unfortunate. Oh well. 

Then I guess I simply offer to rescind my question.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

themacpack said:


> This isn't about being on the internet or off - the objection to breeding on the basis of color will yield the same result, regardless of where the discussion takes place. The issue is not about wanting a particular color, it is about breeding for that color with no consideration to the suitability of the mare, the stud or their suitability of the two as a match to produce the best possible foal (regardless of the coat color).


The OP never stated that she would be considering *only* color. 

In "real life" people are not nearly so brave as to openly criticize someone's choices or thoughts as they are on the internet, nor will you likely speak to so many people in real life as you do during a discussion on the internet.

OP - unfortunately you can't delete threads on this site... here is a link that you may find helpful:

Color Calculator


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> The OP never stated that she would be considering *only* color.
> 
> In "real life" people are not nearly so brave as to openly criticize someone's choices or thoughts as they are on the internet, nor will you likely speak to so many people in real life as you do during a discussion on the internet.
> 
> ...



Thanks SnowCowgirl. I will take a look into the calculator.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

check out Animal genetics There is a color calculator on there as well, so you can see the different outcomes with the different colors. you can also learn about Homozygous and Heterozygous and the different genetic diseases horses may carry.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SnowCowgirl said:


> The OP never stated that she would be considering *only* color.
> 
> In "real life" people are not nearly so brave as to openly criticize someone's choices or thoughts as they are on the internet, nor will you likely speak to so many people in real life as you do during a discussion on the internet.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we are reading two different posts, because the ONLY thing I see mentioned in the OP with regards to stud selection IS color - no discussion of her mare's conformation, what conformational strengths she would look for in a stud, what conformational weaknesses she feels her mare might overcome, what sort of horse she would be attempting to achieve - just a discussion of what colors she might produce (based on a misunderstanding of her own horse's color) by breeding the mare to particular colors of studs. So, based on that post, one could say that color was, in fact, the consideration for this hypothetical breeding.
FTR, my opinion - and expression of such - would be the same were the OP speaking with me in "real life".


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I, personally, see nothing wrong with dreaming. As long as a healthy dose of reality is present before action takes place. So dream on!

Now, for colors, visit Color Calculator It tends to be very accurate in its calculations especially if you know the zygosity of both parents. For example, for the sake of argument if your mare is heterozyous (carries one copy instead of two and therefore, statistically 1/2 of the offspring will inherit that gene) for Black, Agouti, Roan and Grey and the stallion you chose was Homozygous (Carries two copies of the gene and therefore all offspring will inherit one copy of the gene)

The options would be
37.5% Grey born Bay Roan
37.5% Bay Roan
12.5 %Grey born Blue Roan
12.5% Blue Roan

with these genotypic makeups being the possible outcomes.
EE/Aa/Rr/Gg = 14.0625%
EE/Aa/RR = 14.0625%
EE/Aa/Rr = 14.0625%
EE/Aa/RR/Gg = 14.0625%
EE/aa/Rr = 4.6875%
Ee/Aa/Rr = 4.6875%
Ee/Aa/RR = 4.6875%
Ee/Aa/RR/Gg = 4.6875%
EE/aa/RR = 4.6875%
EE/aa/Rr/Gg = 4.6875%
EE/aa/RR/Gg = 4.6875%
Ee/Aa/Rr/Gg = 4.6875%
Ee/aa/Rr = 1.5625%
Ee/aa/RR/Gg = 1.5625%
Ee/aa/Rr/Gg = 1.5625%
Ee/aa/RR = 1.5625%

The color calculators are fun to mess around with. Having a clear understanding of basic genetics helps alot. Read through most of the threads on here, especially ones where NDAppy and Chiila have explained the genetics and inheritance. I know there are a few other very knowledgeable color genetics people but they are the ones I remember most.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Perhaps we are reading two different posts, because the ONLY thing I see mentioned in the OP with regards to stud selection IS color - no discussion of her mare's conformation, what conformational strengths she would look for in a stud, what conformational weaknesses she feels her mare might overcome, what sort of horse she would be attempting to achieve - just a discussion of what colors she might produce (based on a misunderstanding of her own horse's color) by breeding the mare to particular colors of studs. So, based on that post, one could say that color was, in fact, the consideration for this hypothetical breeding.


Pardon, I would like to defend myself a little. I apologize because it seems so wrong of me to have been inappropriate in my own horse's color. I came and posted this thread, yes, only about stud's color because that is all I cared to get information on from this post. I didn't /want/ to ask people's opinions here on conformation or anything else. I do have some knowledge about genetics and if I don't know, I do have people trained in genetics and conformation and I would ask them. 
I was simply experimenting and simply wanting people's opinions on color combination that could be a possible outcome and to share in the excitement of the idea of a foal. Please do not assume what you think I want and don't want in a coupling. 

I did not ask for opinions on stud/mare conformation because I did not want those opinions.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Nobody is attacking you. Were just saying that color doesnt need to be everything when your looking for a foal. 

In the horse world if people arent blunt, the people or horses get hurt. Sometimes both. If someone doesnt speak up about bad tack, or a horse whos confo causes pain, then either the horse or the human ends up getting hurt terribly and nobody wants to see that. 

Nobody will be able to give you a positive feedback on what colors your mare will throw. We cant tell her base color so we cant tell you what color genetics SHE can throw besides knowing there is at least a 50% chance of a grey.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

I just don't appreciate being told that the only thing I'm considering is color for my coupling, when it really isn't. I just thought it would be fun to discuss color because, oh the exciting possibilities. I guess few think in such a simple way (try to complicate things), when it's a simple, hypothetical question on color.

Her base color is bay...


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I totally understand wanting to up your chances of getting a foal with the color you have in mind. I've started a similar thread, but I was asking hypothetically since I've already bred my mare once before and don't particularly plan on breeding her again. It is fun to mess around with genetic possibilities. Unfortunately, i have to agree with the idea of her being grey. Mostly because of her tail and the fact that she's still very young. But i do see the corning you're referring to. So my question for all the genetic guru's on here....is it possible that this mare is a bay roan, as well as a grey? From what I understand, that could be the situation here. But, my knowledge of genetics is minimal at best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Doubleopi. Regardless if she's roan or not, I'd still like to breed her. It will still be a while yet, as I've said. I want to get more training on her before I do.
Just the excitement of what color could you possibly get is fun to think about because when you think of a new born foal, the first thing you see about a foal is how cute it is and what color it is. It's fascinating to go through the process of trying to discern what colors could possibly come. 
Obviously, the more important things come first and the color is an afterthought, but since I am not in the stage of actually picking a stud yet...to idolize a color just for fun is something to pass the time until she is old enough to breed(by training standards).

I really appreciate your info!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes a horse CAN be a bay roan that went grey. They are very hard to tell the difference between as foals. 

Also are you absolutely sure she was born bay? Ive seen a palimino that had his mane and legs go dark in the greying process. 

Greys are very difficult for a genetics person to work with unless you have the horses' genetic code. 

But you have to realize that a LOT of people do breed for colors only. Im breeding my mare this year myself and i chose a stallion that is everything i didnt want in a horse colorwise however his show record, ability, conformation, and attitude are all stellar.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah...I'm pretty sure. I have her registration papers in hand and she is most definitely bay. Her black legs aren't super high...they actually go pretty low, at least her back ones. She is brown bodied and black maned. She has the roaning type over her body. Not as much as she appears roaned(greyed) now, but from what I know, roaning(if she is actually roan) is a lot of the time, hidden until they usually hit their first shedding when the color becomes stable. I mean...Her face was all solid...it wasn't ever first the grey out. 

And I do realize that and I apologize if my post seemed like that. I guess I hoped my "this won't be for a few more years" would dissuade the thought of color interest only. I don't plan to breed her a lot, so of course I want the one or two foals out of her to be the best I can get. 

I think my favorite part about her color is that, even though the white on her has always gone a little past her hocks, she has /always/ had a pitch black spot on the cap of each hock.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

She could very well be a roan then. If she was roaned after her adult coat came in without her face being roaned then she is a roan as well as grey. 

A black spot in a white leg marking is called an ermine spot. I have no idea whether it will stay as she greys or not! Ive never considered that!! Something to research!

In the horse world you have to realize that we all have our own opinions and ways of doing things. However we all have a common interest and that is the safety and wellbeing of the animals we love. Nobody is saying anything to offend you. Only trying to make you see that your actions and thoughts arent something you can reverse in horses. If you mess up and breed the wrong horses or breed for the wrong reasons its the horse who will be paying the price... and in a way it IS the fault of the people who didnt tell you better. I still feel bad about not stopping my brother from breeding his mare when he bred her and got his black. She's had so many physical problems and she's mentally unstable around people. She isnt safe for anyone. If i hadve stopped him she wouldntve been in the pain she's in now from her legs.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> She could very well be a roan then. If she was roaned after her adult coat came in without her face being roaned then she is a roan as well as grey.
> 
> A black spot in a white leg marking is called an ermine spot. I have no idea whether it will stay as she greys or not! Ive never considered that!! Something to research!
> 
> In the horse world you have to realize that we all have our own opinions and ways of doing things. However we all have a common interest and that is the safety and wellbeing of the animals we love. Nobody is saying anything to offend you. Only trying to make you see that your actions and thoughts arent something you can reverse in horses. If you mess up and breed the wrong horses or breed for the wrong reasons its the horse who will be paying the price... and in a way it IS the fault of the people who didnt tell you better. I still feel bad about not stopping my brother from breeding his mare when he bred her and got his black. She's had so many physical problems and she's mentally unstable around people. She isnt safe for anyone. If i hadve stopped him she wouldntve been in the pain she's in now from her legs.


I think in this case it's on the knee, and thus not an ermine. It is probably caused by the grey minimising the black on her points, and, like the rest of her, will eventually be completely white.

OP - 50% chance of a grey foal without knowing anything else about her genetics.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm, that is very interesting. I didn't know about the ermine spot. Thanks! I think it's cool how they are matching on each hock. I will definitely take note of that as she gets older. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Also, for the lulz, I've attached a picture of her from the middle of spring, she was just finishing shedding(you can see her spots) and a picture of her as a yearling. I forgot I had these yearling pictures of her. She looks so different than what I remember!

I actually can understand that and it's really unfortunate. I don't pretend to be an expert, not by a long shot, as I am still in college for these sort of things, but I do know what a well conformed horse looks like, in a general manner. Not calling on any specific needs for disciplines(or gaited...I'm terrible with gaited horses, haha). The place I board now, the owner has this buckskin stud that he breeds and...the stud isn't the best put together. Long in the back and sickle hocked in the back with a somewhat awkward hip angle. Huge head too with a really long underline. He breeds to a few mares who are not the best looking either, specifically the palomino who has similar problems as the stud. She moves and rides really smooth, but she looks like she is struggling to get her legs under her and always looks strung out. It's like...she's sickle hocked, but her stance is behind the plum line...Sweet mare, a doll, but I wouldn't breed her, nor would I breed to his stud. 

I was actually looking to breed my other mare(that I am unfortunately selling now), which is a black breeding stock mare. She has an awesome conformation and moves so beautifully, but she is rather anxious and high spirited. Very(very) get up and go and is very dominant to almost a fault and for that, I decided not to breed her. Sorry for rambling. It's really unfortunate that the poor foal had to turn out so bad. I have plenty of time and will to pick through all the studs I can to find the right one. I have my whole questionnaire and requirements written in a book and stored away. 

(First is Ellie as a yearling and second is from spring '12. The paint is my gelding.) The funny thing is she isn't actually /that/ grey looking in real life. She has much more brown in her coat. It's not all grey.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is a butt picture of her as a yearling.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I definitally see a roan foal in that. 

Im the same way with my mare. She's actually a thoroughbred who has a FEW faults but nothing i would critisize her for as a HUS horse. She's got stunning movements, is practically a dead head, great personality, and i found a stud who complimented her for a HUS foal. He ended up having a paint pattern (i dislike paint patterns due to maintanence) but he was my best choice in studs. 

You can really see how she has grayed seeing the difference between those two pics! My Quarter horse is a red roan and her sire was a grey. I wish she hadve gotten the grey gene as well as i adore greys! 

If i might ask what are you planning on doing with the mare and with the foal when she has it?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what are her bloodlines ? parents colors ?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

and do you mean the chestnuts ? corns ???


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah...There are a few certain things about Ellie I would try to avoid breeding into but most are more aesthetic (mainly being I've had a lot of people ask if she was a mule...I shook my head sadly at that. I enjoy mules, but she is not a mule) and she is a little "foundation-y" in the withers for my taste. She is a little flat withered. She may be a touch wide in the chest, too. Otherwise, I lover her make-up. I'd like to breed her to a taller stud, not huge obviously because at 14.3, I don't want her to have a huge baby, especially as a maiden mare, a stud with high withers and an average chest. She's got great legs and a such a baby doll head...Though, sometimes her coloring doesn't make it seem that way. :/ 
She is such a joy to ride. She trots and her natural trot looks like a prancing float. It's awesome, I love watching her move. And for a three year old, she is just so calm and nothing bothers her(except cows). I took her on a trail ride(first ever) and she acted like he'd done it her whole life. Can do anything to her and she doesn't care. I'd love to pass that on to a foal. She is just so sweet...pushy sometimes because she is a baby, but never ever has she been mean. 

I'd keep it and raise it up. I bought a 5 mo old stud colt(7 mo now) and she babies him like he was her own. Takes care of him from the herd mare who can be a real bizzzziiittchhh.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's see her papers are: Registered name Jay Kid Drift

*Sire:* Jay Tee Whippet, *Sire's sire:* Tee J Whippet, *Sire Dam:* Chirp Jacktwist
*Dam:* Bankers Drift Kid, *Dam's Sire:* Bankers Gray Kid, *Dam's Dam:* Winters Drift

Have another generation but that could get confusing.

Corns are when a roan horse gets trauma to their coat, like a nip or something and the hair gets removed. The hair will grow back in the base color only, not as a roan color. So a roan horse with a lot of nips or scrapes with have oddly shaped and solid(base) colors marks all over the body.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

The only thing is generally people want you to have a plan more than just "to raise it" as a reason to breed. While thats fine and dandy there has to be a system in place for the foal. You have to make the foal worth as much as you can even if you never plan on selling it. You need to know whether you want a trail horse, show horse, cattle horse ect out of her and pick a stud to compliment that decision as well. 

Say for my mare. I would probably take a lot of hate for breeding her if i werent doing it for a show foal. She's generally a bit long in the pasterns and has typical TB thin walls. However when you see her temperment and when you see her move you see how much of a good broodmare style she is. I couldnt see the point in breeding her to breed her. She's still got her own career ahead of her and she's still young. (only 4. Will foal at 5) In fact if it werent for the fact that i am looking for a HUS quarter horse (sire is dbl reg) then i wouldnt be breeding at all as i understand how difficult and heartbreaking raising foals can be.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Bugaboo said:


> Corns are when a roan horse gets trauma to their coat, like a nip or something and the hair gets removed. The hair will grow back in the base color only, not as a roan color. So a roan horse with a lot of nips or scrapes with have oddly shaped and solid(base) colors marks all over the body.


strange! Ive had my roan for 2 years and ive never heard that expression! Ive noticed it but didnt know there was a name for it! Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, so since her foal pictures appear to be that she's a bay roan under the gray and her sire is a brown roan, meaning she would have gotten it from him. Also meaning that she only carries one copy of gray and that gives you a 50% of a non-gray foal. And a 50% of a roan foal. For the sake of answering your questions, I'll assume she's heterozygous for her other genes.

Soo I will answer the other colors you mentioned in your first post:
_Cremello:_
Buckskin
Palomino
Smoky black
Buckskin roan
Palomino roan
Smoky blue roan

_Palomino_
Chestnut
Palomino
Bay
Buckskin
Black
Smoky black
Red roan
Palomino roan
Bay roan
Buckskin roan
Blue roan
Smoky blue roan

_Grullo (also assuming heterozygous for everything)_
Chestnut
Bay
Black
Red dun
Bay dun
Grullo
Red roan
Bay roan
Blue roan
Red dun roan
Bay dun roan
Grullo roan

_Black/white_
Chestnut
Black
Bay
Red roan
Bay roan
Blue roan

I can't comment on the pattern being passed on or how much it will be expressed, but if the stallion ad says "Homozygous blahblahwhateverpattern," your foal will receive it. If it doesn't say, you have a 50% chance of any of the patterns the stud may be carrying.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

I always try to aim for pleasure(of the western variety), I try to get my horses to the best of performing maneuvers so I don't have a specific discipline. There will always be trail riding involved. I like all around horses...nothing has to be super fancy or showy, as long as they are capable and sound mind. Though, if Ellie didn't have a phobia of cows, I'd totally like to do something of that sort, or reining. I know she isn't a barrel racer. She is too level headed and slow for that. She prefers to meander. 

No problem. I thought it was pretty interesting myself. I always wonder why they do that. Actually...can anyone here explain that?

That's really awesome info! It's actually quite helpful. 

I actually enjoy paints. I prefer overos to tobianos. I don't know why. (Sorry, a little scatter brained suddenly)


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Most of the time as long as you can put a solid foundation on the horse and its quiet it will be worth something to the general public. 

I have no idea why it happens. My roan has a few spots on her hip and girth line herself but theyve all been there since before i got her. Every place she has hurt since I've owned her has been already roan-less. (mainly her legs.)

The sire im breeding to is a frame overo. Luckily my mare isnt frame. I hate paints. They're so much more maintenance. All the white you have to keep clean and sunburns ect. I dont mind solids (which im hoping for!)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd say if your planning on breeding at one point be sure you look into genetic heritable diseases, you may need to test for these or make sure your stud your breeding to doesn't carry these diseases. I'll give a brief description but I recommend reading about each one further on your own.

Diseases related to color.

OLWS/LWO- caused by foal inheriting two copies of frame. Frame is in multiple breeds not just in paints its also found in QH's which I'm assuming your planning on breeding to. It also may not show up on the coat it can even be on solid color horses. Two copies of frame (homozygous) is ALWAYS lethal. Frame is testable.

CSNB- congenital stationary night blindness (I don't know a lot about this one but I believe it associated with the leopard complex in appaloosa's.) just in case you wanted to breed to an Appaloosa .

Splash- can sometimes cause congenital deafness.

These are the diseases that you definitely need to learn about! HYPP, HERDA, GBED are all testable sometimes stallion owners lie about the status of these diseases a good way to check further is check out the offspring!

HYPP- Hyperkalmic Period Paralysis: this is associated with horses related to the stallion Impression. If breeding to any Impressive bred horse be sure the horse has been tested and confirmed N/N for no HYPP. Causes sporadic attacks of muscle contractions and convulsions and can be so severe it kills the horse. Be aware some breeders lie about thier studs HYPP status. 

HERDA/HC- Regional Dermal Asthenia/Hyperrelastosis Cutis: recessive hereditary skin disease. These horses have loose hyper-extensible skin, poor wound healing, lesions, fragile skin. Horses are usually put down when discovered to have this disease as they suffer from chronic skin infections and cannot be ridden, they also have horrible disfiguring scars. This disease is associated with Poco Bueno and his sire King.









GBED- Glycogen Branching Enzyme Deficiency: foals are born lacking the enzyme to store sugars causing the brain, heart, and muscles to slowly die. This disease is again associated with King and his sire Zantanon. This is 100% LETHAL.

ERU- Equine Recurrent Uveitis: causes blindness in horses associated with Appaloosas, thoroughbreds, and Standardbreds. No test for this but can be found in the offspring.

I think I covered the one's you need to worry about are there any I'm forgetting I feel like I'm forgetting something lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, your mare is a roan that turned grey. She's a nice-looking mare. I've heard of the "corn" markings too. I'm sort of a roan-a-holic, always have liked that color, I used to own a blue roan Fox Trotter colt.

I don't think there is anything wrong at all with wanting to breed for a color, or pattern, as long as you keep conformation and disposition of both sire and dam in mind, and inherited diseases. Not sure why some people like to jump all over others for wanting to try for color... Paint horse breeders, Appaloosa breeders, dun breeders, jeez a lot of people breed for color, and as long as they keep good conformation in mind, why not.

When roans (and my grey did too) get marks on them from bites or kicks or scratches, the hair grows back like the darker original base color. Being grey, the dark corn spots should eventually grey out too.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Bugaboo, she's super cute! I've never seen a roan that has greyed out before. It would definitely be interesting to see what she would throw if you decided to breed her sometime in the future. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with breeding for colour as long as that isn't _solely_ what you're looking for. I'm breeding my solid Pinto mare to a Paint in the spring? Why a Paint you ask? Because I'm hoping for colour - and colour or not, the foal would still be registerable. Lilly is half-Paint but came out solid, so I think a little Pinto foal would be cool, but I've definitely done my homework to make sure, colour or not, I will get a healthy, well-built foal. It's just neat to think of all the colour possibilities you could get!


----------

